# Banksia pod jar



## TimR (Feb 2, 2015)

Finished this piece just before kickoff yesterday. So...what am I gonna hold in this jar, right? Well, nothing smaller than a coffee bean!

I like working with these gnarly pods, don't ask me why, most folks hate em. They are a mess, but when it comes off the lathe, get it cleaned up and put a few coats of poly on it, followed by some buffing, they're kinda cool.
This one is about 1/8" thick, 7" tall and 3" across. The lid is cherry. I started making one from some cherry eye burl, but it exploded on me during final touch ups. May or may not remake lid. If I find some red or brown mallee or other Aussie burl scraps laying around, they would be appropriate for this piece.

Comments welcome, of course.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 14


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 2, 2015)

Wicked cool ! I really like it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 2, 2015)

Well done! I love it, for potpourri maybe?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TimR (Feb 2, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Well done! I love it, for potpourri maybe?


No reason why not!


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 2, 2015)

Those are cool! I may need to see about buying a few of those pods to experiment with. I wonder what they'd be like cast with colored acrylic......

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 2, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Those are cool! I may need to see about buying a few of those pods to experiment with. I wonder what they'd be like cast with colored acrylic......


_*Here's someone*_ who sells them to get an idea of what they look like...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 2, 2015)

Tim I agree 100% that these pods look great when finished and yours is no different. I have a few pens Ive made where the pod is filled with colored resin and they look great and get plenty of attention.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 2, 2015)

Tim looks like one of Curts jars, only with holes in it. Great job man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Feb 2, 2015)

That is awesome! I love everything about it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gimpy (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice, I also, like working with the pods, I need to get more, I'm out

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 17, 2015)

Wow. You are going to inspire me to try one of those pods. Great work man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

